# Cxbx-Reloaded Original Xbox Emulator Gets Official 0.1 Release



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2018)

If you have ever closely followed the Original Xbox scene at any point, you may be aware that emulation for the console is not as up-to-scratch as its competitors.
However, in 2016, developer LukeUsher began a fork of the original Cxbx project (an emulator dating all the way back to 2002) initially to add 64-bit support, but eventually continued to add more fixes and improvements to the point where a brand-new, modern version of the emulator had been initiated, essentially 'rebooting' the project under the alias "Cxbx-Reloaded".

Now 2 years on, Cxbx-R has silently become capable of booting and playing more titles than it ever has before thanks to the efforts of the small Xbox emulation community.
Among some of the most notable Xbox titles working/partially-working through the emulator are Jet Set Radio Future, Burnout, Panzer Dragoon: ORTA, Shenmue 2, Smashing Drive, Dead or Alive 3, Unreal Championship, Unreal II, and the Xbox Dashboard, amongst many other playable/booting games with slight issues of varying degrees of severity.

As a result of this large spike of games now becoming increasingly playable, the project has come out of alpha stage, and is now officially released on its official Github page, marked version 0.1.

This is the first official release of Cxbx-Reloaded!

Sorry, no change-log this time: As we have never made a stable release in the past, such a change-log would need to cover two years of history, that's a little to big to manage.

We'll make sure to give proper change-logs for all future updates.
 Release on Github
 Game Compatibility


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jul 13, 2018)

Now if only Cen64 could get the same treatment


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2018)

That's actually pretty neat!


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 26, 2018)

As a long time member of the xbox scene I can finally say. Bout time.


----------

